# Is this a good breeder?



## Shisket (Feb 23, 2017)

I have been looking for a while for a good rat breeder so that my rat who's sister died will have cage mates again. I found this website on CL, but I don't know if they are good. Can someone help me figure this out?

Here is the link to the post, https://sfbay.craigslist.org/scz/for/6064499900.html and the website http://furballcritters.com/


​Thx


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

They are a small pet mill. 

That IMO makes them unethical right there. They breed for profit in a large scale. Smaller scale than a large mill but they are still a pet mill.

IMO *NO* ethical breeder would ever in their life sell to a pet store. This person doesn't just sell an odd litter but breeds to sell to pet stores. 

Buying from them is no different then going to a pet store and buying a rat. They are not breeding to better lines, to worry about health or temperament beyond making sure they are good enough to sell.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

...also, Craigslist prohibits breeders from advertising on the community pages. This breeder just doesn't seem to care.


----------



## MRM (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm sorry you have been having trouble finding a good breeder Shisket.

Moonkissed: Is there a site that has a *reliable* listing of good breeders by state?


----------



## Okeedoke22 (Dec 31, 2016)

I know California is big but I think there are quite a few top notch breeders. I have to find a list but it would Cali is a great place for rats. I'm envious because they seem to have more events also.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

MRM said:


> I'm sorry you have been having trouble finding a good breeder Shisket.
> 
> Moonkissed: Is there a site that has a *reliable* listing of good breeders by state?


none that I know of. Alot of lists that are up are usually biased or out of date. 
I was actually working on a website but it is on hold because alot of breeders did not wish to be listed during the seoul outbreak for fear of the CDC coming after them on a witch hunt. So meh.

California does have many good breeders. I am not as familiar with all of them as I am East coast. But AFRMA does shows there so you do have good breeders. You could check the AFRMA breeder list but it is currently not up because of seoul: http://www.afrma.org/breederlist.htm (and do know membership lists like this allow anyone pretty much to join who pays so it doesn't actually say anything on the quality of breeder)



http://eunoiarattery.weebly.com/ is in Merced CA. I am friends with her. And would always recommend her. I think she is on hiatus right now though. 

http://mistyblue.weebly.com/

The #1 thing I always suggest is to join facebook groups. Search facebook for state + rat (so California rat) or a large city/area and rat. A large state it probably is easier if you do by city or area.
They may have a list of breeders in the group or you can ask and get advice on breeders from local people.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Thats not a breeder, thats a mill. A large breeding facility that pumps out heaps of animals to supply pet stores. They make their website look nice and pretty but I can assure you they do not care for the animals welfare. They care about making a profit. Avoid like the plague.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Fu-Inle said:


> Thats not a breeder, thats a mill. A large breeding facility that pumps out heaps of animals to supply pet stores. They make their website look nice and pretty but I can assure you they do not care for the animals welfare. They care about making a profit. Avoid like the plague.


Right it drives me insane when people (not talking about the OP here) act like these smaller mills are just normal responsible breeders. They are NO different then large mills. They breed purely for profit and in large numbers to supply to stores. They call themselves breeders and try to make themselves look good but they are not. 

Everyone who is like oh my local mom & pop pet store get their rats from a breeder yay its nice! NO... they are just working with someone like this 

I do not think any ethical breeder would sell to a pet store, it goes against everything we strive for.


----------

